# need some input



## sgbaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey there
I am new to this forum and just need a little input from others in the know. I bought four clones at the end of october. Not too sure of the strain, I was told pennywise crossed with conceited bastard. Never really heard of either strain. obviously one plant is different since the buds look totally different. anyway, i am 6 weeks into the bud stage and i was hoping that i could post a few pics and see what others think about my progress and maybe speculate about how much time i have left before harvest.

thanks 

View attachment 12-29 (21)a.jpg


View attachment 12-29 (11)a.jpg


View attachment 12-29 (9)a.jpg


View attachment 12-29 (12)a.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Dec 29, 2015)

looking great man, and welcome to the forum 
not grown either strain (never heard of bastard) ..you could google em and get an estimate on what the consensus is for the parent strains to get an idea.

they do look close. you figure though; aint many strains that don't run atleast 8 weeks .. so you got atleast a couple yet IMO.

you could eventually buy a scope so you can check the trichs, to know for sure.

looking good though man, nice job


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2015)

Beautiful plants very nice job.  I agree with Kaotik,  probably a couple of weeks. Do get a loupe, this is the one I like a lot. look around and you can get them for less than this one.http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JEKXBQ2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2015)

The only true way to know when a plant is ready is by checking the trichs with a 30x or better scope.  The leaves have a sativa look to them, so you should probably be thinking of a 9-12 week flowering period.  I woud suggest that you get a scope so you can check the trichs.  

You have done a great job--they look just wonderful.  You will be happy with how much they will bulk up in the final weeks.


----------



## sgbaker (Dec 30, 2015)

thanks for all the positive replies. I really appreciate the input and encouragement


----------



## sgbaker (Dec 30, 2015)

just a few more pix 

View attachment 12-29 (22)b.jpg


View attachment 12-29 (14)b.jpg


View attachment 12-29 (13)b.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2015)

You seem to be growing the dank.... awesome. Glad you joined our  site.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 30, 2015)

just like rose and mom said... cant get any better advice ... welcome to the family. looks like you have a handle on things.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like you got it going on. They still have some time to go yet but they aren't far from the finish. Definitely get yourself a 30x or stronger magnifying lens like a jewelers loupe for checking the resin glands (aka trichomes or trichs). You want to see them go from glassy clear to cloudy, milky-white and yellow-amber. I try to get a good 10-20% amber now with my buds.


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 1, 2016)

here are some of the latest pics without the light on...I am at 45 days 

View attachment 218a.jpg


View attachment 219a.jpg


View attachment 220a.jpg


View attachment 221a.jpg


----------

